# Re-Tolex in Montreal?



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right section, but is there anyone in Montreal who could re-tolex a cab for me?
also, would anyone know what kind of price im looking at for a good re-tolex job?
Thanks


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not in Montreal but Lee, owner of at Leyland Sound Designs in Ottawa, is superb. He's re-covered many a cab for me, including a vintage '59 Bassman I once owned, and I'd trust his work completely.

http://www.leylandsounddesign.com/cr.htm


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I recently (3 weeks ago or so) asked Lee at Leyland to retolex a small JDNewell combo cabinet I have that is rough blond tolex to a brown tolex and he advised me he was not able to do so. If he is doing retolexing, I would like to have it done


----------



## xCOREx (Jul 8, 2007)

I was looking into the same thing, I emailed lee at leyland and he said they do not do 4x12s because they are too big.

anyone know a place that does re-tolexing for 4x12s in the montreal area?

I'll even settle for somewhere in the ottawa area, I'm willing to make the trip to get it done. I'm getting desperate


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you considered doing it yourself? It's not easy, but it can be done. It takes a lot of patience and some elbow grease. I re-toxed my Fender Champ 12 about a month ago, and it turned out great. Mind you, it took 2 attempts. If I get a chance this week, I'll post pictures of before, during and after.


----------



## xCOREx (Jul 8, 2007)

here is my reply to that in a previous post i made

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21296

I know how to remove the baffle board on a marshall but my mesa is posing to be a problem for me


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

xCOREx said:


> here is my reply to that in a previous post i made
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21296
> 
> I know how to remove the baffle board on a marshall but my mesa is posing to be a problem for me


It may be a bigger headache than it's worth - you may have to cut the baffle board and then re-glue it back in place.

As far as where to get the supplies - steamco (in Winnipeg) can probably sell the supplies you need. If you go through the trouble of all this, why not go a little wild with the tolex?

Here's the amp I re-tolexed recently. As you can see, I chose to get a little crazy with the look. My g/f actually picked the tolex...


----------

